# Enrollarse



## maicart

En ocasiones usamos el verbo "*enrollarse*" en el sentido de hacerse simpático(a), normalmente para hacer lo que el interlocutor desea.

Por ejemplo: "Venga, _enróllate_ y déjame veinte euros".

¿Se podría decir así en alemán?

"Los, _sei ein Freund_ und leihe mir zwanzig Euro aus."


----------



## Tonerl

maicart said:


> Los, _sei ein Freund_ und leihe mir zwanzig Euro !


*Oder auch:

(Komm), sei so freundlich/nett und leih(e) mir 20 Euro !

*
_*Sei doch bitte so nett/freundlich und leih(e) mir 20 Euro !!!*_


----------



## kunvla

maicart said:


> Por ejemplo: "Venga, _enróllate_ y déjame veinte euros".


Ach komm, _sei doch nicht so_ und borg mir mal zwanzig Euro.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

kunvla said:


> Ach komm, _sei doch nicht so_ und borg mir mal zwanzig Euro.


Das passt meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Ich schlage vor: „Du, sei doch mal lieb und…“.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> „Du, sei doch mal lieb und…“.


Das passt _meiner_ Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## elroy

Warum?


----------



## Alemanita

Sin estar familiarizada con el imperativo de la expresión "enrollarse", después de haber leído en el DLE las acepciones 1 a 9, me parece que estás usando la palabra en el sentido de la
7. prnl. coloq. Ser sociable. Se enrolla muy bien CON sus compañeros.



maicart said:


> "Los, _sei ein Freund_ und leihe mir zwanzig Euro aus."



En esta frase, la palabrita "los" resulta muy agresiva.
Además, no se dice "ausleihen" (prestar de alguien) en este caso, sino "leihen" (prestar a alguien).



Tonerl said:


> _*Sei doch bitte so nett/freundlich und leih(e) mir 20 Euro*_


Esta versión de Tonerl me parece adecuada.


kunvla said:


> Ach komm, _sei doch nicht so_ und borg mir mal zwanzig Euro.


Esta versión suena como si hubiera habido una larga discusión antes.


elroy said:


> „Du, sei doch mal lieb und…“.


Esto lo uso cuando le pido a mi marido que baje la basura o a mi hijo que vaya al kiosko a comprame cigarrillos.

Incluso, más idiomático es con "so": Du, sei doch mal so lieb und ..." (Tal como lo usa Tonerl con "Sei doch bitte so nett und ...")
En lo personal, nunca le pediría a nadie que me preste veinte euros en ese tono.
Estoy estrujándome el seso para acordarme de alguna expresión en alemán tan suelta de cuerpo como: 


maicart said:


> "Venga, _enróllate_ y déjame veinte euros".


----------



## Tonerl

_*Alemanita:🙋‍♂️  


Ich zerbreche mir den Kopf, um mich an einen locker- flockigen deutschen Ausdruck zu erinnern:
Estoy estrujándome el seso para acordarme de alguna expresión en alemán tan suelta de cuerpo como: 


Wie ich in der Vergangenheit schon des Öfteren erklärte, ist die deutsche Sprache sehr „blumenreich“ respektive reich an bildlichen Wendungen, sodass man sie leicht abwandeln und variieren kann !!!
Como he explicado muchas veces en el pasado, la lengua alemana es muy "floral " y rica en expresiones figuradas, por lo que es fácil modificarlas y variarlas !!!

Wie hier z.B:

Venga,“ *__*enróllate“ y déjame veinte euros*_ 

„_*Komm schon“, gib dir einen Ruck und leih mir 20 Euro*_

„_*Komm schon“, gib deinen Herz einen Stoß/Ruck und...(Um jemanden zu überzeugen, etwas zu tun, wogegen er sich strebt, weigert oder wo er einfach zögert)*_

„_*Komm schon“, sei ein Schatz und leih mir 20 Euro, etc..*_


----------



## maicart

Muchas gracias a todos/as, me queda claro.


----------

